# iPhone



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

I recently upgraded my iphone 3g to ios 4.1 and thus lost my unlock. I was wondering if there is any other unlock that is in the works besides ultrasn0w. Because right now that unlocking will permanently void any remaining warranty you have with apple.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The consensus of TSF staff is that "unlocking" is a violation of EULA or TOS and we can offer no advice on this request for assistance.

Must close thread....sorry.


----------

